# أسلوب وطريقة أستلام الأعمال الهندسية للمبانى والطرق الهندسية



## مطيع يحيى (7 مارس 2010)

أسلوب وطريقة أستلام الأعمال الهندسية للمبانى والطرق الهندسية 
تعليمات إستلام أعمال الحفر


1. تحديد الروبير الثابت والمحاور الثابتة بالموقع .
2. توقيع الحدود الخارجية للمباني المراد حفرها .
3. توقيع الأماكن المراد حفرها بالجير أو علامة مميزة مع الأخذ في الإعتبار توسيع حدود الحفر بحيث يتناسب مع تقوية جوانب النجارة وعمل الخنزيرة .
4. التأكد من خلو الأرض من مواسير الغاز و كابلات الكهرباء وإستخراج ما يفيد ذلك من الجهة المختصة.
5. تحديد أماكن تشوين الأتربة قبل البدء في الحفر.
6. البدء بحفر الأماكن البعيدة عن الطرق والتى لا تعوق الحركة داخل المشروع.
7. عند إختلاف طبقات الحفر أو ظهور طبقات مخالفة لتقرير الجسات يجب الرجوع إلى المكتب الإستشاري الخاص بتقرير الجسات للمشروع .
8. يجب تسوية جوانب الحفر بحيث تكون مستقيمة ورأسية قدر المستطاع.
9. تسوية قاع الحفر تسوية مبدئية و مراجعة منسوب التأسيس بميزان القامة.
10. عند التأكد من سلامة منسوب التأسيس يجب نظافة و تسوية القاع.
11. غمر الأرض بالماء حسب المدة الموضحة بتقرير الجسات .
12. إزالة الروبة إن وجدت و تسوية أماكن القواعد.
13. يجب الإلتزام بما جاء في تقرير الجسات.




تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الخرسانة العادية للأرضيات 




1. التأكد من نظافة سطح الردم.
2. التأكد من تمام دمك السطح النهائي.
3. التأكد من منسوب ظهر الدكة العادية النهائي.
4. التأكد من رش الردم بالماء جيداً قبل صب الخرسانة .
5. إتباع تعليمات عمل أعمال الصب.



إستلام أعمال النجارة


أ: إستلام نجارة قواعد و أساسات الخرسانة المسلحة :

1. مطابقة المحاور الإنشائية مع المحاور المعمارية وصحة توقيع الزوايا حسب الرسومات .
2. التأكد من تطابق محاور القواعد مع المحاور المساحية الصحيحة .
3. مراجعة أبعاد القواعد وإرتفاعاتها .
4. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد لجوانب القواعد مع بعضها وتسديد الفتحات بين الألواح.
5. مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات إن وجدت .
6. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات الصحي والكهرباء ...إلخ .
7. التأكد من تركيب بسكوت بين جوانب القاعدة وحديد تسليح القواعد.
8. مراجعة التقويات والتأكد من إتمامها بطريقة صحيحة ومتانتها .

ب: إستلام نجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة :

• قبل التقفيل والتقوية :
1. مراجعة رأسية المحاور مع المحاور الأصلية .
2. مطابقة محاور الأعمدة الإنشائية مع المعمارية .
3. مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات .
4. مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين شدة العامود وحديد التسليح .
5. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات مواسير الكهرباء .
6. مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.
• بعد التقفيل والتقوية :
7. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للأجناب وتسديد الفتحات .
8. التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد إرتفاع باب العمود.
9. مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيداً مع التخشيب.
10. مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية .
11. مراجعة تثبيت التقويات ( الأحزمة ) وعددها ( 3 أحزمة في المتر على الأقل). القمطه 





ج: إستلام نجارة أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :

أولاً : فوق السقف :

1. مراجعة الأبعاد الخارجية و تطابق المحاور مع المحاور الصحيحة .
2. مراجعة مناسيب وأماكن وإرتفاعات البلاطات على المستويات المختلفة .
3. مراجعة أبعاد وصحة زوايا بلاطات السقف.
4. مراجعة منسوب سطح الشدة مع الروبير والتأكد من مطابقته لمنسوب بطنية السطح .
5. مراجعة أبعاد وإرتفاعات سقوط الكمرات.
6. مراجعة رأسية جوانب الكمرات.
7. مراجعة إرتفاع الجوانب الخارجية للسقف و تخانات البلاطات .
8. مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات .
9. مراجعة التسديد بين ألواح التطبيق وبعضها : 
- بين إلتقاء أجناب الكمرات مع تطبيق السقف.
- عند إلتقاء الكمرات مع بعضها ومع الأعمدة .
- بين قاع وأجناب الكمرات.
10. مراجعة أماكن وأبعاد فتحات الكهرباء / الصحي / التكييف / أخرى ..إلخ.
11. مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات والتأكد من تثبيتها جيداً .

ثانياً : تحت السقف:

12. مراجعة القوائم ( العروق ) والمسافات بينها .
13. مراجعة أماكن وصل العروق مع بعضها في حالة الإرتفاعات العالية والتأكد من متانة التقوية عند الوصلات .
14. مراجعة جودة تثبيت عرقات الكمرات و بلاطة السقف.
15. مراجعة عمل تقويات الشدة بعروق مائلة (نهايز) في الإتجاهين وتثبيتها بالقمط جيداً مع عروق الشدة ومع الأعمدة أو الحوائط المصبوبة.
16. مراجعة تقوية قاع الكمرات بعروق (حبس) بإستخدام القمط.
17. مراجعة تقوية رقاب الأعمدة والتأكد من سلامة التسديد بما يضمن عدم وجود زوائد خرسانية بعد الفك.
18. مراجعة تقوية جوانب الكمرات الخارحية جيداً بشكالات في العروق الكابولية (الإسكندراني) وتثبيتها بشمبر في تطبيق السقف.
19. مراجعة التقويات عند إتصال ألواح التطبيق ببعضها والتأكد من عمل الوصلات بطريقة سليمة .



إستلام حديد التسليح 

أ: حديد تسليح الأساسات :

1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3. تشكيل ورص الحديد طبقاً للرسومات.
4. مراجعة أماكن أشاير حديد الأعمدة وربطها بكانات.
5. مراجعة أقطار وعدد وطول حديد أشاير الأعمدة .
6. التأكد من تربيط الحديد جيداً .
7. تركيب كانة بعيون لأشاير الأعمدة.
8. تركيب كراسي للحديد العلوي.

ب: حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط :

1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3. مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالأسياخ.
4. التأكد من تركيب كانة بعيون للأعمدة.
5. التأكد من نظافة العامود قبل التقفيل.

ج: حديد تسليح أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :

1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وقطر وعدد أسياخ حديد التسليح.
3. مراجعة وصلات وأطوال أسياخ حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات.
4. مراجعة أبعاد كانات كمرات السقف وكذلك عددها و تقسيطها على مسافات متساوية حسب الرسومات.
5. وضع بسكوت أسفل حديد تسليح البلاطات وبين الشدة وجوانب الكمرات.
6. ربط حديد تسليح الكمرات العلوي والسفلي مع الكانات بسلك رباط ربطاً جيداً.






أعمال الصب 

أولاً : قبل الصب : 

1. مراجعة وجود معايير للرمل والزلط.
2. مراجعة والتأكد من صلاحية الخلاط للعمل وصلاحية الهزاز للعمل.
3. مراجعة كفاية ونوعية تشوينات الصب : رمل ، زلط ، أسمنت ، مياه.
4. مراجعة وجود مخروط إختبار الـslump وجاهزيته.
5. مراجعة وجود العدد الكافي من فرم مكعبات الخرسانة.
6. مراجعة رش الشدة الخشبية بالماء قبل الصب .
7. مراجعة ترتيب مراحل الصب مع المشرف المسئول عن الصب والفورمجي.
8. مراجعة تحديد أماكن فواصل الصب، فواصل التمدد والإنكماش ، فواصل الهبوط.
9. مراجعة وجود عيار مياه محدد للخرسانة.
10. مراجعة وضع البسكوت أسفل حديد بلاطات السقف وأسفل الحديد السفلي للكمرات وبين أجناب الكمرات وحديد التسليح.
11. عمل سكك مناسبة للصب على إرتفاعات مناسبة.
12. تثبيت مناسيب الصب جيداً لكل عامود والتأكد من وضع المنسوب للفورمجي.
13. التأكد من أن إرتفاع الصب لا يزيد عن 3 أمتار كحد أقصى.

ثانياً : أثناء الصب :

1. مراجعة والتأكد من دقة نسب الخلط وخاصة المياه .
2. التأكد من دمك كل جزء ينتهي صبه جيداً وخاصة الكمرات بدون أن يلامس الهزاز الميكانيكي حديد التسليح قدر الإمكان.
3. التأكد من إتمام فرمجة سطح الخرسانة جيداً للجزء المنتهي منه.
4. قياس سمك البلاطات بإستمرار والتأكد من إنتظام سمك البلاطة حسب المطلوب.
5. رفع الخرسانة الزائدة أولاً بأول قبل الشك والتأكد من إستواء ونظافة كل الأسطح بعد إكتمال الصب.

ثالثاً : بعد الصب :

1. التأكد من إستمرار معالجة الخرسانة لمدة سبعة أيام بعد الصب على الأقل.
2. التأكد من فك الشدات بطريقة صحيحة:
- رش مياه جيداً قبل الفك.
- الفك بإستخدام عتلات وبحرص مع المحافظة على أسطح و زوايا الخرسانة المصبوبة سليمة.
3. متابعة نتائج تكسير مكعبات الخرسانة في جدول متابعة منظم بالتواريخ.



إختبارات الخرسانة 


أ: أثناء الصب 

إختبار الهبوط :
أ: إجراء الإختبار:
1. يستخدم قالب الإختبار القياسي ( مخروط ناقص إرتفاعه 30 سم وقطره السفلي 20سم و العلوي 10 سم).
2. تصب الخرسانة بداخله على أربعة دفعات و تقلب كل دفعة 20 مرة بواسطة السيخ القياسي ( قطر 16 مم وطول 60 سم بنهاية محدبة).
3. بعد تمام ملء القالب يزال مرة واحدة مباشرة برفعه رأسياً لأعلى ويقاس هبوط الخرسانة من إرتفاعها الأصلي ويقارن بالهبوط المحدد في تصميم الخلطة.
ب: تكرار الإختبار :
1. يجري إختبار الهبوط لكل جزء يتم صبه قبل أخذ عينات مكعبات إختبار مقاومة الضغط.
2. يجري إختبار الهبوط لكل 100.0 م3 من الصب المستمر .
3. يجري إختبار الهبوط كلما أثبت الفحص الظاهري عدم تطابق القوام مع القوام المطلوب.
ج: مسئولية إجراء الإختبار :
1. مراقب الخلط هو المسئول عن إجراء إختبار الهبوط بنفسه وبحضور المشرف المسئول.
2. مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن عدم صب أي قلبة يدل فحصها ظاهرياً على عدم مطابقتها للقوام المطلوب وعليه أن يقوم بإجراء إختبار هبوط لها إذا لزم ذلك.
ب: بعد الصب:

إختبار مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة ( تكسير المكعبات ) 

1. يستخدم المكعب القياسي ويملأه على ثلاث مرات يتم دمك كل جزء منها بقضيب الدمك القياسي 25 مرة على الأقل ويتم أخذ 6 عينات على الأقل لكل عنصر إنشائي يتم صبه أو لكل 100 م3 في حالة إستمرار الصب .
2. تفك فرم المكعبات بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الأقل وتحفظ مغمورة في المياه حتى يحين موعد تكسيرها.
3. تقارن نتائج التكسير للمكعبات بمقاومة الضغط المطلوبة طبقاً للأسس التالية:
• مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 3 أيام لا تقل عن 40 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد 28 يوم.

• مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 7 أيام لا تقل عن 75 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد 28 يوم.

• لا تقل نتيجة إختبار أي مكعب عن رتبة الخرسانة المطلوبة ولا يزيد الفرق بين أكبر قراءة وأصغر قراءة عن 25 % من المتوسط.

مسئولية إجراء الإختبار :

• مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن أخذ العينات بنفسه وبحضور المهندس المسئول و الإستشاري إذا أمكن.
• مهندس المكتب الفني بالمشروع هو المسئول عن متابعة نتائج تكسير العينات في مواعيدها.
• مدير المشروع هو المسئول عن إبلاغ مدير التنفيذ في حالة حدوث مشكلة في نتائج المكعبات ومتابعة خطوات حلها.




تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الردم




1. التأكد من نظافة قطاع الردم وإستكمال جميع أنواع العزل.
2. التأكد من أن الردم على طبقات محددة الإرتفاع ووجود علامات ظاهرة لتحديد هذه الطبقات.
3. التأكد من غمر الردم بالمياه لمدة 24 ساعة غمرا ً تاماً .
4. التأكد من تمام الدك لكل طبقة على حدة.




إستلام أعمال المباني


أ: إرشادات تنفيذ أعمال المباني :

1. يتم عمل منسوب أفقي ثابت (شرب) وتعليمه على الأعمدة الخرسانية قبل البدء في أعمال المباني.
2. يتم مراقبة نسب خلط مونة المباني.
3. يتم عمل مدماك أرضي بكامل الدور أو الوحدة مع :- 
3-1- إسترباع الغرف.
3-2- تحديد أماكن الفتحات .
3-3- وزن المباني أسفل الكمرات.
4. يتم وضع قوالب الطوب (أول مدماك) على فرشة كاملة من المونة.
5. يتم إستخدام قوالب سليمة بصفة دائمة والتأكد من عدم إستخدام كسور القوالب في البناء قدر الإمكان.
6. يتم تقسيط المداميك على إرتفاع الحوائط بحيث تكون جميع المداميك متساوية وكذلك العراميس. ( المياسم )
7. يجب أن ترتفع حوائط المبني بإنتظام بحيث لا يزيد إرتفاع أي جزء عن الآخر بأكثر من 1.5 م في أي وقت ، وينتهي آخر مدماك في منسوب بطنيات الميدات وبلاطات الأسقف والأعتاب و لا تستعمل أجزاء الطوب.
8. يجب تفريغ العراميس بمقدار من 1-2 سم أولاً بأول حتى تساعد على تماسك البياض أو الكحلة .
9. ترش العراميس بالماء بعد تفريغ العراميس ثم تكحل بالمونة.
10. يجب عمل الكحلة من أعلى الحائط إلى أسفله خاصة العراميس الطولية .
11. في حالة البناء بالطوب المفرغ والخفاف يتم عمل 3 مداميك من الطوب المصمت أسفل وأعلى البلاطة المسلحة وكذلك عمل مدماكين في منسوب العتب من الطوب المصمت وأيضاً حول فتحات الشبابيك والأبواب.
12. في حالة الحوائط نصف طوبة تبني المحاكية بجوار العمود الخرسانة بمقاس لا يقل عن 20 سم أما إذا قل المقاس عن ذلك يجب صب المحاكية مع العمود.
13. يتم إستخدام ميزان خيط لمراجعة رأسية الحوائط كل ثلاثة مداميك.
14. في حالة مباني الحوائط الساندة بالطوب المفرغ يتم وضع أسياخ حديد رأسية على مسافات أفقية 1.2 م ويتم ملء البلوكات المار بها أسياخ الحديد بمونة أسمنتية.



ب: إرشادات إستلام أعمال المباني 

1. عدم إستعمال وحدات طوب تالفة .
2. ملأ العراميس الطولية والعرضية .
3. يتم إستخدام " قدة " ألمونيوم بطول 3.00 متر في جميع الإتجاهات لمراجعة إستواء السطح وضمان عدم وجود تربيات في البياض .
4. سمك اللحامات الرأسية والأفقية لا يزيد عن 2 سم .
5. يجب تفريغ لحامات المباني التى سيتم بياضها بعمق حوالي 1 سم.
6. مراجعة تشحيط المباني.
7. تربط قواطيع المباني مع الأعمدة الخرسانية بخوص عرضها لا يقل عن 2.5سم(كانات).
8. يتم طرطشة الأعمدة بعد فكها وتمام معالجتها وقبل بناء الحوائط الملاصقة بوقت كاف يكفي لتصلد الطرطشة .
9. يتم التأكد من تقسيط إرتفاع المباني بحيث لا يكون هناك فاصل يزيد عن 1 سم بين آخر مدماك مباني وبطنيات الكمرات أو بلاطات الأسقف.



إستلام أعمال البياض 


أولاً : الطرطشة والبؤج

يراعى الآتي في أعمال الطرطشة :
1. التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات و سد جميع الفتحات قبل الطرطشة بورق شكاير.
2. التأكد قبل الطرطشة من تثبيت شرائح شبك ممدد بعرض (10-15 سم) بين أي عنصر خرساني والمباني ، بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني وذلك لمقاومة التمدد والإنكماش الناتج عن تغير درجات الحرارة والرطوبة .
3. لا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن 1/2 سم ( نصف سم).
4. مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة وترش بالماكينة أو القذف القوي على سطح المباني.
5. عدم وجود حرامية وتجانس الطرطشة.
6. سطح الطرطشة يكون خشن ومدبب لقبول وتماسك طبقة البطانة.
7. يتم رش المياه يومياً صباحاً ومساء مدة لا تقل عن يومين.
يراعى الآتي في أعمال البؤج :
8. يتم عمل البؤج على مسافات لا تزيد على 2.00 متر في الإتجاهين الأفقي والرأسي بإرتفاع نصف متر فوق سطح الأرض وتحت السقف بحوالي نصف متر.
9. يتم مراجعة إستواء البؤج رأسياً بميزان الخيط وأفقياً بالمسطرة الألمونيوم ومراجعة صحة الزوايا القائمة بالزاوية المعدنية .
10. يتم إسترباع أبعاد المسطحات عند عمل البؤج .
11. يتم تكسير البؤج بعد الإنتهاء من البطانة وعمل الترميم مكانها.
ثانياً: بياض التخشين والبطانة :
1. تراجع نسب مكونات مونة بياض البطانة طبقاً للنسب في المواصفات الفنية للمشروع.
2. لا يزيد سمك بياض الحوائط عن 2.5 سم ولا يزيد سمك بياض الأسقف عن 1.5 سم .
3. تدرع البطانة بقدة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة ( أفقية / رأسية / قطرية ) مع التأكد من إستواء القدة ونظافتها.
4. التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين القدة والبياض.
5. يتم تخشين السطح بالبروة بعد الإنتهاء من الدرع بالقدة في حالة بياض التخشين وفي حالة البطانة تمشط البطانة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.






تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الحلوق الخشبية


أولاً : أعمال التوريد :

1. التأكد من مطابقة نوع الخشب للنوع المطلوب من العميل في مواصفات البند (موسكي / زان / أرو) وأنه من أجود صنف منها.
2. التأكد من مطابقة قطاعات الحلوق لمواصفات البند.
3. التأكد من عدم وجود عقد سائبة خبيثة.

ثانياً : أعمال التركيب:

1. التأكد من دهان جميع الحلوق وجهين من السلاقون.
2. التأكد من عزل جانب الحلق المتصل بالمباني بالبيتومين.
3. التأكد من مطابقة أبعاد الحلوق للمقاسات المذكورة في المقايسة وجدول التشطبيات.
4. التأكد من تطابق مستوى الحلق مع مستوى بؤج البياض .
5. التأكد من رأسية القوائم بإستخدام ميزان الخيط وأفقية الجلسة والرأس العليا بإستخدام ميزان المياه وصحة الزوايا القائمة بإستخدام الزاوية المعدنية.
6. التأكد من تثبيت الحلوق جيداً بالكانات في المباني أو مسامير فيشر في الخرسانة.



تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الأرضيات
(بلاط السيراميك / ترابيع رخام)


1. التأكد من نظافة السطح المطلوب تبليطه من المخلفات والأخشاب وخلافه.
2. التأكد من وجود منسوب( شرب) للسطح المطلوب تبليطه وخاصة في الأركان.
3. التأكد من إسترباع الحجرات قبل البدء في عملية التركيب وتحديد أماكن الغلايق.
4. التأكد من عمل ميول البلاط الصحيحة وربطها بكل منسوب صرف المياه والمنسوب الخارجي أو درج السلالم ومنسوب جلسات حلوق أبواب البلكونات إن وجدت.
5. التأكد من فرش طبقة رمل نظيف سمكها لا يزيد عن 8 سم قبل البلاط.
6. التأكد من أن سمك المونة المستخدمة في التركيب لا يقل عن 2 سم.
7. التأكد من إستواء السطح النهائي بإستخدام القدة الألمونيوم طول 2.5 م وصحة المنسوب والميول بإستخدام ميزان المياه.
8. التأكد من سلامة وإكتمال سقي البلاط بعد التركيب وعمل الغلايق.



تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الصحي الخارجية


أولاً : أعمال التغذية بالمياه :
1. التأكد من رأسية أعمدة التغذية .
2. التأكد من تركيب أربطة ( أفايز ) للمواسير مع الحوائط كل مسافة لا تزيد عن 2 متر مع تثبيتها جيداً في الحوائط والتأكد من وجود مسافة لا تقل عن 3 سم بين أعمدة الصرف والحوائط.
3. التأكد من إختبار الضغط للمواسير بالمياه( الكبس) تحت ضغط 7 كجم/سم2 لمدة نصف ساعة.

ثانياً : أعمال الصرف الرسية ( الزهر والبلاستيك ) :
1. التأكد من رأسية أعمدة التغذية .
2. التأكد من صحة لحامات المواسير مع بعضها طبقاً للمواصفات لكل نوعية بالكشف على عينات أطواق حديدية منها.
3. التأكد من تركيب (أفايز ) للأعمدة مع الحوائط كل مسافة لا تزيد عن 1.5 م مع تثبيتها جيداً في الحوائط .
4. التأكد من إجراء إختبار الضغط بالمياه الكبس لجميع الأعمدة.
5. التأكد من إرتفاع نهايات أعمدة الصرف متر على الأقل بعد نهاية المبني.
6. تغطية جميع الأعمدة بطنابيس من السلك أو المعدن.

ثالثاً : خطوط الصرف الأفقية ( الزهر والفخار)
1. التأكد من وجود منسوب ثابت (شرب) لمراجعة مناسيب خط الصرف منه.
2. التأكد من أن منسوب نهاية خط الصرف أعلى من منسوب حجرة التفتيش أو الخط الرئيسي.
3. التأكد من أن تكون المواسير في خط مستقيم وبميل واحد ثابت مناسب لقطر الماسورة، ( معدل الإنحدار = 1÷ ( 10 × قطر الماسورة بالسم).
4. التأكد من موجود أبواب الكشف والتسليك في أول ونهاية كل خط.
5. التأكد من صحة ميول الفرشة الخرساينة أسفلها.
6. التأكد من إجراء إختبار الضغط بالمياه ( الكبس) وعمل مخروط رأسي يملأ مع الماسورة بالماء وتتم مراقبة منسوب الماء لمدة ساعتين على الأقل.




تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال عزل الرطوبة


1. التأكد من نظافة أسطح الخرسانة المراد عزلها من الأتربة والمواد الناعمة.
2. التأكد من عدم وجود أي زوائد حديدية أو شمبر في سطح الخرسانة.
3. التأكد من عمل مثلث مونة عند إلتقاء الحوائط مع بلاطات الأسطح.
4. التأكد من عمل وزرة بإرتفاع لا يقل عن 20 سم.
5. التأكد من عدم وجود فتحات أو ثقوب في طبقات الخيش المقطرن.
6. التأكد من أن الخيش مشبع بالبيتومين تماماً.
7. التأكد من عدد طبقات الخيش والبيتومين وتعامد طبقتي الخيش مع بعضهما.




تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال السيراميك


أولاً : السيراميك الحوائط :

1. التأكد من إسترباع الحوائط وتحديد أماكن الغلايق.
2. التأكد من بروز مستوى الحلوق المسافة اللازمة للتطابق مع مستوى السيراميك.
3. التأكد من طرطشة الحوائط قبل تثبيت السلك.
4. التأكد من أن العراميس الأفقية والرأسية موحدة السمك ومتعامدة ومستقيمة ومتعامدة مع بعضها.
5. التأكد من إستواء السطح النهائي للسيراميك.
6. التأكد من عدم وجود إختلاف في لون البلاط .
7. التأكد من إكتمال وجودة سقية البلاط.
8. التأكد من صحة وجودة غلايق البلاط حول الفتحات وفي الأركان.

ثانياً : سيراميك الأرضيات :

1. التأكد من إسترباع الحوائط وتحديد أماكن الغلايق .
2. التأكد من أن سمك فرشة الرمل أسفل البلاط لا يزيد عن 8 سم.
3. التأكد من إستواء سطح البلاط وصحة الميول على بالوعة الصرف وجودة الغلايق.
4. التأكد من أن العراميس في الإتجاهين موحدة السمك ومستقيمة و متعامدة مع بعضها .
5. التأكد من عدم وجود إختلاف في لون البلاط.
6. التأكد من إكتمال وجودة سقية البلاط.



تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الألمونيوم


1. التأكد من مطابقة قطاع الباب أو الشباك للقطاعات الواردة بالمواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع أو العينة المعتمدة.
2. التأكد من مقاسات الأبواب والشبابيك الألمونيوم ومطابقتها لمقاسات وأبعاد جدول التشطيبات.
3. التأكد من وجود جميع الإكسسوارات الخاصة بالأبواب والشبابيك ( البصمة ، العجل، ...إلخ )
4. التأكد من سلامة الوصلات عند الأركان وزاوية الإتصال على 45 درجة وعدم وجود تنوير بها .
5. التأكد من سلامة تسكيك الأبواب والشبابيك.



تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الكريتال 



1. التأكد من مطابقة القطاعات الموردة للقطاعات المطلوبة في المواصفات أو العينة المعتمدة.
2. التأكد من مطابقة الأعمال للأبعاد والمقاسات المطلوبة.
3. مراجعة تفاصيل أعمال الكريتال للكوبستات والدرابزين مع التفاصيل الواردة بالمواصفات.
4. التأكد من جودة اللحامات ومتانتها، وعدم وجود زوائد لحام.
5. التأكد من سلامة تسكيك الأبواب والشبابيك الكريتال.



إستلام أعمال بياض الواجهات 

أولاً : الطرطشة والبؤج :

1. التأكد من النظافة التامة حول حوائط الواجهات .
2. يجب رش الواجهة رشاً غزيراً بالماء قبل بدء أعمال الطرطشة و التأكد قبل الطرطشة من تثبيت شرائح شبك ممدد بعرض (10-15 سم) بين أي عنصر خرساني والمباني ، بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني وذلك لمقاومة التمدد والإنكماش الناتج عن تغير درجات الحرارة والرطوبة .
3. التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات.
4. التأكد من الأمان التام للسقالة على الواجهة .
5. التأكد من وجود ستائر بلاستيك أو ما يشابهها عند العمل بشوارع عمومية أو مناطق سكنية.
6. التأكد من تركيب جميع حلوق الواجهة وكذلك التأكد من إستلامها .
7. التأكد من الإنتهاء من أعمال الصحي وأعمال الكهرباء الخاصة بالواجهة.
8. التأكد من تقطيع جميع الحديد البارز من الكمرات والسقالات والسقف والأعمدة.
9. لا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن نصف سم.
10. مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة و ترش بالماكينة أو القذف العمودي القوي على الحوائط.
11. عدم وجود حرامية وتجانس الطرطشة .
12. التأكد من أن سطح الطرطشة خشن ومدبب لقبول تماسك طبقة البطانة.
13. يتم رش المياه صباحاً ومساءاً مدة لا تقل عن يومين.
14. يتم عمل بؤج الواجهة على مسافات لا تزيد عن 2 م في الإتجاهين الأفقي والرأسي.
15. التأكد من ضبط السواعي للواجهة.
16. إذا كانت هناك أسلحة أو ما يشابهها يجب إسترباع البؤج الخاص بها أو عمل فارمة خاصة بها.
17. يتم تكسير البؤج بعد الإنتهاء من أعمال البطانة وملء مكانها.

ثانياً : البطانة :

1. تراجع نسب مكونات مونة بياض البطانة طبقاً للنسب في المواصفات الفنية للمشروع.
2. لا يزيد سمك بياض الحوائط عن 2.5 سم ولا يزيد سمك بياض الأسقف عن 1.5 سم. 
3. تدرع البطانة بقدة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة (أفقية / رأسية / قطرية) مع التأكد من إستواء القدة ونظافتها.
4. التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين القدة والبياض.


5. يتم تخشين السطح بالبروة بعد الإنتهاء من الدرع بالقدة في حالة بياض التخشين وفي حالة البطانة تمشط البطانة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.

6. تمشيط الواجهة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.
7. يجب إتمام بياض الجلسات والأميات والأسلحة و خلافه والتأكد من جودتها.
8. يجب رش البطانة بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أيام.
9. يجب المرور على بطانة الواجهة للإطمئنان على جودتها وعدم وجود تطبيل بها، أو تنميل وخلافه.

ثانياً : الضهارة :

1. تتم الضهارة حسب اللون والنوع المعتمد.
2. نظافة مواسير الصحية من آثار الضهارة.


تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الدهانات


1. التأكد من أن جميع البويات المستخدمة بأعمال الدهانات والمعاجين ومكوناتها تفي بالمواصفات القياسية.
2. التأكد من لصق بكر لاصق لحماية الألمونيوم وكذلك تغطية الوزرات وباقي البنود بأغطية واقية قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات ( مشمع مثلاً).
3. قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات يجب التأكد من عدم وجود مرمات بياض ، والتأكد من عدم وجود أجزاء مطبلة.
4. قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات يجب التأكد من تقطيع أشاير الحديد في الأسقف والأعمدة والتقطيب مكانها.
5. التأكد من نظافة الأسطح المراد دهانها من الأتربة والزيوت والشحوم وخلو الأسطح من النتوءات والثقوب واللحامات " ومراشمة الأسطح".
6. يجب تجليخ الحوائط والأسقف المراد دهانها بزيت الكتان النقي.
7. التأكد من أن المعجون على الأسطح شديد الإلتصاق بها وبملء جميع المساحات الموجودة بالأسطح.
8. التأكد من إستواء السكينة الأولى ونعومتها والتأكد من عدم وجود رايش أو بنس بها وأن تكون ناعمة الملمس.
9. التأكد من إعطاء وجه من بوية الزيت مع أكسيد زنك بنسبة 5%.
10. التأكد من سحب السكينة الثانية في إتجاه عمودي على السكينة الأولى و أن تكون ناعمة الملمس وخالية من البنس والرايش وخلافه.
11. التأكد من دهان وجه من بوية الزيت بعد جفاف السكينة الثانية.
12. التأكد من تلقيط الأجزاء المعيبة بعد دهان وجه الزيت.
13. قبل إعطاء الوجه الأخير يجب التأكد من نظافة الأسطح وعدم وجود تسييل أو رايش أو كل ما يعيب الأسطح.
14. التأكد من حرق العقد الموجودة بالنجارة أو دهانها بالجمالكة الثقيلة قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات ، والتأكد من إزالة البزوز المفككة وعمل بديلها خشب.
15. التأكد من عدم ترك أجزاء كاشفة بالنجارة أو ظهور تمشيط الفرشة في الوجه الأخير .
16. التأكد من تمام دهان الحلوق.

في حالة دهان البلاستيك يتم مراعاة ما سبق ويكون ترتيب الأوجه كما يلي :

1. تجليخ الحوائط بزيت بذرة الكتان النقي.
2. يتم سحب السكينة الأولى .
3. إعطاء وجه من بوية البلاستيك.
4. يتم سحب السكينة الثانية .
5. إعطاء وجه من بوية البلاستيك.
6. تلقيط الحوائط.
7. الوجه الأخير من بوية البلاستيك طبقاً للون المعتمد من الإستشاري.


مراحل إنشاء الطريق

أولاً : مرحلة التصميم الهندسي :

1. يتم إختيار مسار الطريق على أساس الآتي :

أ‌- ناحية إقتصادية (أقل كميات حفر وردم – أقل عوائق وملكيات).
ب‌- ناحية قومية (خدمات لمدن وقرى ...).

1. بعد تحديد المسار يتم رفع مساحي إبتدائي للمسار والمنشآت المحيطة .
2. يتم عمل المنسوب التصميمي بما يحقق أقل كميات حفر وردم ويتلائم مع المنشآت الواقعة في مسار الطريق.

ثانياً : مرحلة التصميم الإنشائي :

يتم تحديد الطبقات وسماكتها ونوعية المواد المستخدمة على حسب الأحمال المتوقعة على الطريق والمواد المتاحة بالطبيعة.

ثالثاً : مرحلة التنفيذ :
2. طبقات الردم Fill embankment :

- تتكون من خليط من المواد الحصوية والطمي والسيلت وتردم على طبقات سمك الطبقة لا يزيد عن (30) سم.
- يمكن الردم بمواد صخرية يكون سمك الطبقة (40)سم أو (50) سم أو (100) سم على حسب قوة الرصاصات المستخدمة ويكون المقاس الأكبر للأحجار لا يزيد عن ثلثي سمك الطبقة.
- يمكن الردم بمواد (رمل ) بشرط عمل (plating) أي عمل حد حاجز من الجانب من المواد الطينية لمنع الرمل من الإنهيار .
- يتم إختبار طبقات الردم مساحياً ومعملياً بعمل تجربة المخروط الرمل (sand cane test) ويشترط أن تكون الكثافة النسبية لا تقل عن (90) % من كثافة البروكتور (أقصى كثافة جافة) في الطبقات التي يكون بعدها عن سطح الطريق > 60 سم.
- ويشترط أن تكون الكثافة النسبية لا تقل عن (95) % للطبقات الأعلى .
- يتم تحديد أقصى كثافة جافة بعمل إختبار بروكتور عن طريق أخذ عينات من المواد المستخدمة في الردم ووضعها في جهاز البروكتور ودكها على ثلاث طبقات في كل مرة تضرب (25) ضربة . ويتم تحديد الكثافة الجافة في كل حالة ويتم رسم المنحنى الذي منه يتم تحديد أقصى كثافة جافة ونسبة المياه المثلى (O.M.C) .







3. طبقة القاعدة : Sub grade :

وتوضع فوق آخر طبقة من طبقات الردم وتتكون من مواد أعلى جودة من طبقات الردم ويكون تصنيفها (A2-4 &A-1-a & A-1-6 ) أحد التصنيفات الثلاثة ويكون سمكها في حدود (20) سم أو حسب التصميم ويتم خلطها بالماء ودمكها لنسبة كثافة لا تقل عن (98) % حسب كثافة البروكتور التي تعمل بنفس طريقة طبقات الردم . ويتم إختبارها كذلك مساحياً.

4. طبقة الأساس الحصوي : Agg. Base Caurse :

وتتكون من مواد حجرية مكسرة بالكسارات ومتدرجة وصلدة ويتم خلطها بالماء وفردها بإستخدام الفرادة Finisher وتدمك بالرصاصات الميكانيكية .
تكون نسبة الكثافة الجافة لها لا تقل عن (100) % من إختبار بروكتور .
توجد هذهالطقة في الطرق السريعة والمطارات فقط أما الطرق الزراعية فيتم وضع الأسفلت فوق طبقة القاعدة مباشرة دون عمل طبقة أساس حصوية.

5. طبقة التشريب : Prime coat :

وهي عبارة عن (MC) أسفلت مخلوط به كيروسين يتم رشه فوق طبقة الأساس قبل وضع الأسفلت بـ (48) ساعة على الأقل ويكون معدله من 0.65 لتر/م2 إلى 1.75 لتر /م2.

6. طبقة الأساس الأسفلتية : B.B.C :

وهي طبقة الأسفلت الأولى وتوضع فوق الـ M.C وتتكون من مواد حجرية مكسرة ومتدرجة مخلوطة بالبيتومين وأقصى حجم لها 1.5 بوصة وتكون سماكتها من (6) سم إلى (10) سم حسب التصميم وتتميز عن طبقة الأسفلت الثانية (السطحية ) بأنها أكثر خشونة و يتم إنتاجها من الخلاطة عند درجة حرارة 160 ْم + 5 ْم وتفرد بواسطةالفرادة (Finisher) ويتم دمكها بمراحل حديدية وهراسات كاوتش.
7. طبقة اللصق (R.C) Tack Coat :

ويتكون من إضافة الجازولين على البيتومين.
ويتم رشه على طبقة الأسفلت الأولى تمهيداً لعمل الطبقة الثانية بهدف لصق الطبقتين ببعضهما البعض ويرش عند درجة حرارة 80 – 95 ْم ومعدل الرش 0.1 إلى 0.2 لتر/م2.
- زيادة معدل الرش تؤدي إلى ظهور بقع بيتومين (bleeding) على سطح الأسفلت النهائي.
- قلة معدل الرش تؤدي إلى زحف الطبقة الثانية وتكون شروخ هلالية في الأسفلت.

كيفية تحديد معدل الرش لكل من M.C & R.C :

يتم تجهيز لوح من الصاج مقاسه 1×1 متر ويتم قياس وزنه بدقة يوضع على الطريق وتتحرك سيارة الرش لتعبر من فوقه ثم يتم وزنه مرة أخرى حيث يكون فرق الوزن هو معدل الرش . يتم نقص أو زيادة سرعة السيارة حتى يتم الحصول على السرعة التي تؤدي إلى المعدل المطلوب ويتم الرش بهذه السرعة.

8. طبقة الأسفلت السطحية : Wearing course :

هي طبقة الأسفلت النهائية ويكون سمكها من 3 - 5سم حسب الأحمال المعرض لها الطريق ويتم فردها بعد رش طبقة R.C مباشرة ويتم فردها عند درجة حرارة 160+5 ْم وتتكون من البيتومين مخلوط مع أحجار ناتجة عن تكسير بالكسارات ويكون أقصى مقاس لها ثلاثة أرباع بوصة . وهي ناعمة عن الطبقة الأولى .
ويتم دمكها بنفس طريقة دمك الطبقة الأسفلتية الأولى ويتم إختبارها بعد ذلك بأخذ أكوار لتحديد السمك والدمك كما يتم إختبار نعومة السطح بإستخدام جهاز (R.D) حيث أنه حسب مواصفات وزارة النقل السعودية يجب أن تحقق أقل من 1.2 ملم وفي حالة 1.2 – 1.6 يتم القبول بنسبة خصم وفي حالة > 1.6 ملم يتم إزالة الأسفلت وعمل أسفلت جديد على حساب المقاول


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مطيع يحيى (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخ محمد واسئل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## hermione (12 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## مطيع يحيى (21 مارس 2010)

*thanxxxxxxx*​


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م صالح الحجيلان (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله كلام راااائع ومفيد للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والذين يقومون بالأعمال الميدانية ..

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bari2010 (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي هالمعلومات


----------



## bari2010 (26 أبريل 2010)

:59:


----------



## bari2010 (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله كلام راااائع ومفيد للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والذين يقومون بالأعمال الميدانية ..

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mhmdslmon (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرآ جزيلا أخي العزيز


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مطيع يحيى (28 يوليو 2010)

اي شخص يريد مساعده في الصور


----------



## السيدخليفةعلى (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله لكم فى العلم والدين وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم مطيع يحي على هذه المعلومات القيّمة


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر موصول للاخوة


----------



## mgamal architect (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## كولاعراق (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك شكرا لهذه المعلومات


----------



## كولاعراق (14 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس معتمد (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## بكر عيسوى (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكور علي هذا الجهود العظيم


----------



## eng/smsma (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس استفدت كتير فعلا


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكور.....


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (19 أبريل 2012)

_بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير_


----------

